# I'm going to break my neck one of these days



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Or just google it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

lol, didn't even know they made things like this! thks


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you use a few more nails, you don't need to drill holes in handles.
Hang them head up.

Here is a video showing how. I've always used 2x4 or 2x6 where the video is saying 1x3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU7FH5ZbGkU


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oso954,
So far I like this board and nail idea the best and as the video said, simple and only a few buck. I wonder why the guy in the video used drywall screws on the board, when he was attaching it to a stud in the wall? (instead of a nail) but I guess screws would be sturdier.

This will be an all day project for me. There's an existing shelf that will have to partially be removed but I have a new Milwaukee saw that I hope I can just saw the shelf in half and remove the brackets holding it up.

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the Rubber maid Fast Track system.
http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/Category.aspx?CatName=GarageOrganization
With the right hooks I can hang 4 of any type tool on one hook, my power cords, ext. cords, even a bike if I had one.
It takes a whole 10 min. to install and the hooks can be moved just by lifting them up.
Home Depot sells it in the storage area where the wire shelves are.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

flowwall or storewall.

www.storewall.com

or

www.flowwall.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

amazing all the choices. When you've never had a garage before it's hard to know where to begin organizing. 

Also thinking of things I can take upstairs to the big attic.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most garage attic floors aren't very strong so limit the weight of stuff you put up there


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

mike,

Did not know that about attic floors. Thanks.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a bunch of these on hand. Just screwed them into a 2x4.
Works great.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

blondsense,

that's a great idea as I have trouble nailing nails........straight!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, an upslant to the nails (or other hangers) helps keep the tools in place better than others that are either perfectly straight or on a down slant.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

that makes sense. I'd be really annoyed if I got all those things on only to have my tools slide off. Nailing at a slight angle should be easy for me :yes:

I think I'll lay all my tools out on the floor and measure how long of a board I need, plus allow for a few future tools, then have H.D. cut the main board I have to buy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Last question.

I found a board in the attic that I'll use for tools. It's 'almost' 2 x 4. It's more 1 3/4 x 3.5. And it's almost the perfect length.

I was in HD today to buy the drywalls screws to attach the board to the garage wall, but didn't know the length. The guy in the video used 2" screws and his board was only 1" thick. Since my board is about double the thickness I will try to find 3" drywall screws............right?

thanks

On the video he used 3.5" nails for holding the tools.


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

3 inch would be fine. I would even counter sink them a little. Instead of drywall screws I would use decking screws. Just a tougher screw imho


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Another 2x4 user with screws. I had leftover screws from my fence project. Mostly 3". A couple required 4". +1 on the deck screws, not drywall screws.

When you say "almost" 2x4, I feel like a jackass almost saying this, but it measures 1.5" x 3.5".


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Went to H.D. for the screws. Wanted 3" but the guy gave me 3.5".

Hope that's not too long. Board 1.75, (or 2") + drywall =?

And I just figured out why I found the perfect 2x4 in the attic. Along one side of the garage is a board (the other half of the 2x4) attached to the wall. I always wondered why, but forgot about it. It's about 4' off the floor. It's attached with some kind of hexagon flat head bolt, so the original owner must have hung something heavy there.

EDIT: 11/13
I'm ready to give up. I drilled a tiny preliminary hole for the screw and can't get it in. I guess I don't have anything to lose by drilling a larger hole. I know I don't have arm strength, but this was impossible and I'm still working on the board on the floor. How am I suppose to get it up on the wall?


----------

